# Revolution Voltage



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all yet another question from me is there a minimum input voltage for the Revolution Receivers im working on parts for a rotary snow plow and would like to use a Rev receiver as the speed and direction control with a 7.2Volt Battery for the motor i have wasn't sure how low the input voltage can be going to try from the photos from Bill here http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...spx#112733 and use an old B unit that i messed up the paint on along with the shell 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

According to the Revolution manual, the receiver needs between 12 and 24 volts to operate. Hope this helps. Sounds like you'll need a little more battery if you want to use the Revolution!

Ed


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Any of my Critter Controls or RailBoss R/C controls will work with a 7.2V battery. The manual says 8.0V minimum, but they actually work down to 6.0V.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok thanks for that info


----------

